# Flickering Light Effect



## NetworkZombie (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone! 

I'm hoping someone would be able to lead me in the right direction here. As i am from Australia, a lot of Flicker light control boxes are not Available here. I also looked into making one, but again as we run one different wattage here. Getting the materials together seems impossible! Iv'e visited numerous websites, but its for the U.S only... All I'm after is the flicker light effect. Sort of like a power failure. 

I would love it if someone could point me in the direction of where I could buy a controller, or failing that, how to make one...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you use the FS-2 starter hack like this -


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

This may help you find what you're looking for. Go to www.phantasmechanics.com, look in the projects heading and you'll find 2 articles on how to achieve a flicker effect. I don't really know how these will translate with the different wattage, but it may work.


----------



## NetworkZombie (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys! I did look at that video before halstaff. But they do not sell those kind of starters here. So I may have to order a pack and test it out. Failing that, They do sell these locally... But I am unsure as to whether these would work?

http://www.bunnings.com.au/crompton-4w-65w-fluorescent-starter-2-pack_p4378960

Please do let me know you're thoughts.


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

Thought I would jump in here...long time lurker.

I built one of these flicker setups last fall. These fluorescent starters are common to older fixtures and come in different wattages dictated by the wattage of the fluorescent tubes the fixture is designed for.

You can use the different wattage rated starters to get different flicker effects (slower vs faster). This lets you mix it up a little, but even several starters of the same wattage would provide a random appearing flicker. The starters in your link are for 65 watt fixtures. Here's a link to something different for 22 watt fixtures.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/osram-fluorescent-tube-starter-2-pack_p4320433

I speculate the starters in these links would work fine. As many here, I have only seen this done with 110V. It should work the same on 220 mains with properly rated devices.

You may want to find some fluorescent starter sockets. This will help make your installation easier and less "hacked". Something like this-

http://www.gordonelectricsupply.com...ocess~search?gclid=CK-TrZT468ICFeOPMgodVgYAmw


----------



## NetworkZombie (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Jasonsbeer!

i just went into my local hardware store to pick up everything. They even sold the starter light sockets, so i picked one of those up also. I'll be sure to let you know how I go.


----------



## NetworkZombie (Dec 28, 2014)

*Update*

Thank you very much everyone for your guidance. I successfully put one together! The materials I used in Australia was as follows ..


3 core flex wire
2 metre black extension lead
Push bar switch lamp holder
10 Amp plug top
Osramp light starter
25 watt red lamp bulb
Starter socket

Then all I did was follow the video that was kindly provided by halstaff. The only question I do have regards to this rig, is how far can I push it in terms of bulb wattage? The starter is 4w-22w. Keeping this in mind, I purchased a 25w red bulb. Still quite bright! But does a higher wattage effect the pattern of flicker?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, it will. I found that the lower wattage bulbs give a more rapid, random flicker effect, while higher wattage lamps will flicker more slowly and regularly. I use the FS-2 starters in my circuits, they seem to give the best effect and work well with bulbs up to 40W. I've never had a starter fail even when driving a bulb beyond the rating on the starter.


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

NetworkZombie said:


> Thank you very much everyone for your guidance. I successfully put one together! The materials I used in Australia was as follows ..
> 
> 
> 3 core flex wire
> ...


Awesome!


----------

